# Dragon Con #24 Atlanta, GA Sept 3rd-6th



## churl (Aug 31, 2010)

3 nights (4 days) of constant partying with people in costumes across 4 of some of the biggest hotels in downtown Atlanta. Waves of people walking around all night and day. Parties in most of the rooms, lots of locals come out just for the parties. Sorry about the late notice on this, it's this labor day weekend, Sept. 3rd-6th Guess what? You might already be wearing a costume! But you might wanna leave your dog with a friend.

Dragon Con is one of the largest annual Science Fiction and Fantasy theme conventions in the world with an attendance of over 35000 people

Welcome to Dragon*Con! - Welcome to Dragon*Con!


----------



## macks (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my shit balls. Next year. Thanks for posting this. Have fun! Pictures?


----------



## xtinethenomad (Sep 3, 2010)

XD Bahhh I love dragon con, I missed it last year. Thank god im only an hour from atlanta this time around :3 Should be fun


----------

